
Show HN: Transparent Onboarding documents for Elixir startups - zizh
http://rg.posthaven.com/transparent-onboarding-documents-for-elixir-startups
======
katedye
This is one of the most beautiful (and minimalist!) onboarding docs I've ever
seen. Aside from the Elixir-specific links, it could be used as a template for
any developer onboarding.

Anyone else agree that developer onboarding is a mess? (but also a pain in the
ass to create and get right)

------
mplewis
> For every [personal] website you go to, make a habit of changing your
> password generating a 50 character password for it, putting it into
> 1Password.

You're mandating password policies for _employees' personal accounts?_ This is
over the top.

~~~
rgawdzik
'Make a habit' != mandating

We share all our documents (financials, cap table, etc) with all our
employees, making sure an employee cannot be social engineered is key.

Plus, to be honest, using 1Password is easier then remembering passwords.

~~~
goodu_luck
> Use the 1Password 'trial' (it doesn't seem to expire)

How do you defend this?

~~~
rgawdzik
I'll buy it for any of my employees who it does expire for (where they can't
access their passwords).

~~~
goodu_luck
I mean if you aren't trialing the software, why aren't you paying for it?
You've even put 'trial' in quotes, so we know you aren't really trialing it.
You're simply using it.

Are you in compliance with the 1Password licence to use it long term for
business without paying for it? (I don't know the answer to that)

~~~
rgawdzik
You are right, we will start purchasing 1Password for our employees after the
30 day period.

Our company is 3 months old, so most our employees are still in the trial
period.

We purchased the licenses for any employees who completed the trial.

We let our employees choose between 1Password, Last Pass, etc, they have
choice (which is why they need to trial it).

------
pyeng
Actual link:
[https://github.com/MeshableHQ/onboard](https://github.com/MeshableHQ/onboard)

